# reef lighting question



## mvp (Nov 2, 2010)

i have a 55 gallon soon to be reef aquarium, and i recently found this good deal on a 500w metal halide hood. it has two metal halides both 250w each with blue LEDS. it will be mounted about 3-5 inches off the aquarium with a built in fan. would 500w be to much for an 55 gallon aquarium which will be housing SPS, LPS and or soft corals. would this metal halide hood overheat my water even when it has a built in fan and i have a all glass over over it.


----------



## FLGirl (Oct 20, 2010)

I am not the best person to answer this question but i noticed no one had replied to you yet.

That is way too much light for that size tank (IMO). I saw another thread that explained lighting, check it out http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/coral-reference/lighting-what-does-mean-57069/

If i understand the article correctly you would end up bleaching out your corals and i believe it would put alot of heat stress on your tank.

I didn't write it, I just thought it might help you.

you might get more replies if you add more ino as well. What are your tank dimensions....What corals specifically where you thinking of putting in the tank......


Good luck :-D


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I'm running two T8 daylights, a T5 10,000K and a T5 Actinic. The T5 are in a Coralife T5 dual system that I just bought today. After seeing it in action I may drop the T8s and pick up another Coralife dual.


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

*hmmm*

thats alot of light but it isnt too much in my opinion...you will deal with heat issues if not evaporation as well...and as stated before some corals will need an adjustment if they are coming from a not so bright system.and speaking of wich for your system it may be too much if you dont have a balance established between your algaes i mean no phosphates ,silicates,nitrates,ect...and a balanced clean up crew..i would start with less and see if you need more..


----------

